# Seite wird nicht komplett gedruckt



## DoctaD (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Hoffe ich finde hier eine Antwort!
Problem ist folgendes: Sobald ich versuche eine Seite meiner Homepage auszudrucken und diese passt von der Länge nicht auf eine DIN-A4 Seite, so wird lediglich die erste Seite komplett gedruckt, die übrigen jedoch nicht (bzw ohne content). Ich habe schon versucht über @media print abweichende Angaben für den Druck zu machen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Kennt jemand vielleicht dieses Problem? Würde mich sehr freuen!

Gruß,
David


----------



## Gumbo (15. Februar 2006)

Lass mich raten: Tabellenlayout. Ein Beweis für die These, dass Tabellen nicht als Layoutmittel gedacht sind.
Falls ich falsch liege, wäre ein Einblick in die Struktur der Webseite hilfreich.


----------

